# Canada



## Bullgrit (Jan 22, 2014)

My 3rd-grader is doing a report on Canada. He's drawn a map of the country and its territories, and painted a flag. To present his report he needs to do something like wear some national clothing or present some national food.

I know there are a good number of Canadians here on ENWorld, so I thought I should ask y'all: What is some traditional Canadian clothing? What is some traditional Canadian food?

When my older son did this report in 3rd grade, his report was on Vietnam, so it was easier to identify national dress and food. But Canada? We can't find/think of anything that stands out as obviously, traditionally "Canadian".

Bullgrit


----------



## Umbran (Jan 22, 2014)

Not a Canadian, myself.  But you know, Google is your friend:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_cuisine


----------



## Dungeoneer (Jan 22, 2014)

A tuque!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 22, 2014)

_Poutine_ immediately springs to mind.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 22, 2014)

Umbran said:
			
		

> But you know, Google is your friend



Nope. Google is a computer program. ENWorlders are my friends.  It's more fun to ask friends.

But that wiki article is good. Thanks.

Bullgrit


----------



## Umbran (Jan 22, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> Nope. Google is a computer program.




Actually, Google is a huge corporation, with more information and influence than it knows what to do with.

You want it to be your friend, don't you?  I mean, you don't want it to be your *enemy*, and the only way to be sure it isn't that is to be its friend....

The Google is your friend.  Trust the Google.  And keep your laser handy.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 22, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> _Poutine_ immediately springs to mind.



That is a Québecois dish. Get it right, yankee.


----------



## Nagol (Jan 22, 2014)

Canada has a lot of regional disparities and doesn't have a strong identity expressed as food or clothing that goes coast-to-coast-to-coast.

Toques, flannel shirts, and parkas are the stereotypical/caricature clothing.

Poutine, moose burgers, and maple syrup/sugar would be the stereotypical/caricature  food.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 22, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Actually, Google is a huge corporation, with more information and influence than it knows what to do with.
> 
> You want it to be your friend, don't you?  I mean, you don't want it to be your *enemy*, and the only way to be sure it isn't that is to be its friend....
> 
> The Google is your friend.  Trust the Google.  And keep your laser handy.




Citizen Um-B-RAN 3, you are dispensing information beyond the clearance of Bull-G-RIT 4 and yourself.  Both of you are hereby requested to please report to your closest IntSec Office for brainscrubbing.

Thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 22, 2014)

Umbran said:
			
		

> The Google is your friend. Trust the Google. And keep your laser handy.



Come on, that's just Paranoia.

Bullgrit


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 22, 2014)

goldomark said:


> That is a Québecois dish. Get it right, yankee.




That's what I said, poutine is Canadian.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm offended, retract yourself.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not the one who made you Canadian, bro.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 22, 2014)

Your failure during the 1812 war sure didn't help.


----------



## Ketherian (Jan 22, 2014)

Since this is for kids, try 
* butter tarts (a tart or pie similar to sugar pie or shoofly pie in the southern US) 
* garlic fingers (fresh baked bread sticks topped with garlic & cheese). 
* Nanaimo bars are a lot of fun, and while they're supposed to be predominantly western, they're available here in the east too. 
* Moosehunters are a typical molasses cookie that, like the butter tarts, would be easy to make and probably easier to store and transport.

Poutine (fries, cheese curds & gravy) is easy, very kid friendly and (unfortunately) very very messy and an absolute disgusting mess if served cold. And please, no matter what the research may say - do not let your kid make Pemmican and serve it. It is disgusting and should only be eaten if you're lost in the woods and starving. Admittedly, I feel the same way about Poutine râpée (grey potatoes ick!).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 22, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Your failure during the 1812 war sure didn't help.




Damn, I'm a lot older than I thought I was.


----------



## tomBitonti (Jan 22, 2014)

Umbran said:


> The Google is your friend.  Trust the Google.  And keep your laser handy.




That is SIG worthy.  Touche!

TomB


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2014)

Canadian food:  Canadian Mist whiskey! Oh wait, you said Kid friendly. Sorry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 23, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Canadian food:  Canadian Mist whiskey! Oh wait, you said Kid friendly. Sorry.




Canadian Mist WILL make kids friendly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Canadian Mist WILL make kids friendly.



Right, then. Sure! happy kids! I think I need some scotch. single malt.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Damn, I'm a lot older than I thought I was.



I thought you were Murikan(!)?


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 23, 2014)

I do not know if home made Beaver Tails are a viable option but I am pretty sure they are a Winter favourite of everyone around here. 

There is also this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrFEQYjo72c


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I thought you were Murikan(!)?




I am but I wasn't borned until 1978 ... or at least that's what I thought.  I'm so confused ...


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I am but I wasn't borned until 1978 ... or at least that's what I thought.  I'm so confused ...



The murikan nation has existed for far longer.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> The murikan nation has existed for far longer.




But I have not.


----------



## freyar (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's a little perspective from an American ex-pat in Canada.  What strikes me as most Canadian in food is the amount of maple stuff (though it's not a unique food), but poutine and things like cream fudge and sugar pies are a bit more unique.  If you go with clothing, a tuque hat is good, because then you can get into the debate over spelling (tuque, toque, etc).   Based on the number of the restaurants around, Canadians also really like Subway (of US-based fast food chains).

Another interesting fact: despite sometimes being colder than Mars, Winnipeg has been named the Slurpee capitol of the world for 14 years running by 7-11.  So you could just bring a bunch of slurpees to class.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> But I have not.



You opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

freyar said:


> Here's a little perspective from an American ex-pat in Canada.  What strikes me as most Canadian in food is the amount of maple stuff (though it's not a unique food), but poutine and things like cream fudge and sugar pies are a bit more unique.  If you go with clothing, a tuque hat is good, because then you can get into the debate over spelling (tuque, toque, etc).   Based on the number of the restaurants around, Canadians also really like Subway (of US-based fast food chains).
> 
> Another interesting fact: despite sometimes being colder than Mars, Winnipeg has been named the Slurpee capitol of the world for 14 years running by 7-11.  So you could just bring a bunch of slurpees to class.



I thought Winnepeg was known for meth.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> You opinion doesn't matter.




Of course it does.



goldomark said:


> I thought Winnepeg was known for meth.




Can't take that to school, braj.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I thought Winnepeg was known for meth.




that would be winnabegos



goldomark said:


> You opinion doesn't matter.




be nice . . . . .



freyar said:


> Another interesting fact: despite sometimes being colder than Mars, Winnipeg has been named the Slurpee capitol of the world for 14 years running by 7-11.  So you could just bring a bunch of slurpees to class.




you are also colder then Antarctica.

wow, Canadian Lasagna! *shudder*

Hey, eh, a bit off topic here, anyone hear of an organization called 'CANUSA' ?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Of course it does.



Not in Québec. 

And I would add EW. 





> Can't take that to school, braj.



Do not bring real one. Just bring some of that winter salt people put i there driveway and such.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> be nice . . . . .



I am. ZB likes abuse. 

Like in that Eurythmics song. 

[video=youtube;qeMFqkcPYcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/video]


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Not in Québec.
> 
> And I would add EW.




Quebec doesn't matter.



> Do not bring real one. Just bring some of that winter salt people put i there driveway and such.




Zero tolerance makes this a recipe for a long day.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

I already said you do not matter, so your attack against glorious nation Québec, cannot hurt me. 

Zero tolerance for salt? Cause of high pressure? Michelle Obama has gone too far!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I already said you do not matter, so your attack against glorious nation Québec, cannot hurt me.




Quebec isn't a nation, brah.  It's a collection of happily subjugated faux french.



> Zero tolerance for salt? Cause of high pressure? Michelle Obama has gone too far!




Nope.  Anything that looks like anything that is bad is automatically as bad as whatever it could be interpreted to look like no matter how unbad it is.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Zero tolerance for salt? Cause of high pressure? Michelle Obama has gone too far!




Cause for high blood pressure? try over eating.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Quebec isn't a nation, brah.  It's a collection of happily subjugated faux french.



That we share a similar state and culture, makes us a nation. 





> Nope.  Anything that looks like anything that is bad is automatically as bad as whatever it could be interpreted to look like no matter how unbad it is.



Well that is sensible.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2014)

[MENTION=55961]goldomark[/MENTION]: Ha! Forgot  ZB is on ignore!!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> That we share a similar state and culture, makes us a nation.




You're a nation as much as Chinatown in whatever US city you choose to pick is a nation.  As in, not a nation at all.



> Well that is sensible.




Yep, it's the only way to be safe. 



Scott DeWar said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> @_*goldomark*_ <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->: Ha! Forgot  ZB is on ignore!!




I have no idea what I've done to earn such a distinct honor.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> You're a nation as much as Chinatown in whatever US city you choose to pick is a nation.  As in, not a nation at all.



Chinatown is a tourist trap, bad analogy. Try again.



> Yep, it's the only way to be safe.



It is like legislative condoms. 



> I have no idea what I've done to earn such a distinct honor.



This is bizzaro land. I use to be in your position. What has becomed of me?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->@_*goldomark*_<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->: Ha! Forgot  ZB is on ignore!!



So when I quote someone who is on your ignore, you do not see it?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 24, 2014)

Tim Horton donuts would be typically Canadian and children-friendly.

For clothing, a hockey jersey would be appropriate (of any of the Canadian teams, duh). Or you could dress your kid as a Cirque du Soleil acrobat. I doubt he'd approve.

Is "Pâté Chinois" (layer of ground beef, then a layer of cream corn, then a layer of mash potatoes) typically Canadian? Of course it's better served hot. Most eat it accompanied with ketchup.

AR


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> Is "Pâté Chinois" (layer of ground beef, then a layer of cream corn, then a layer of mash potatoes) typically Canadian? Of course it's better served hot. Most eat it accompanied with ketchup.
> 
> AR



It is Québecois. It is our national dish. It translate to Chinese Pie or Chinese Pâté.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2014)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> Tim Horton donuts would be typically Canadian and children-friendly.




Ah, Timmy's.  Best donuts in Kandahar.



> Is "Pâté Chinois" (layer of ground beef, then a layer of cream corn, then a layer of mash potatoes) typically Canadian? Of course it's better served hot. Most eat it accompanied with ketchup.




Sounds a lot like Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Ah, Timmy's.  Best donuts in Kandahar.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like Shepherd's Pie.



You're Canadian?


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 24, 2014)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> Tim Horton donuts would be typically Canadian and children-friendly.




Is Tim Horton nationwide? If so, you might have hit on something truly representative there. 

Maple-glazed, of course? Or do they serve some pastry item that doesn't occur in other countries? (We get maple-glazed donuts and bars here in the US, too.)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> You're Canadian?




Nope,* though I used to live north of Canada.  Doesn't change the fact that Timmy's has the best donuts in Kandahar.


*Well, my grandmother was Canadian.  But her family came north during the war seeking a better life and to avoid persecution.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Chinatown is a tourist trap, bad analogy. Try again.




So is Montreal.



> It is like legislative condoms.




Awww yeah!  Let's get weird with the law!



> This is bizzaro land. I use to be in your position. What has becomed of me?




I dunno man.  Hell I don't even know what happened to me.



goldomark said:


> It is Québecois. It is our national dish. It translate to Chinese Pie or Chinese Pâté.




So your national dish is Chinese?  Where's that :rofl: emoticon ...


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> So is Montreal.



A bad analogy?





> Awww yeah!  Let's get weird with the law!



I annul it with my jury powers!





> I dunno man.  Hell I don't even know what happened to me.



You were asleep...





> So your national dish is Chinese?  Where's that :rofl: emoticon ...



Did I say it was?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Nope,* though I used to live north of Canada.  Doesn't change the fact that Timmy's has the best donuts in Kandahar.



What is a Timmy and why are is donuts so good? IS donut code for his [redacted]?




> *Well, my grandmother was Canadian.  But her family came north during the war seeking a better life and to avoid persecution.



She was a loyalist? Man, she was old.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> So your national dish is Chinese?




Not traditional Chinese, no.  The accepted history is that, while working on the railroads back in the 1800s, Chinese cooks came up with the dish as an easy facsimile of cottage pie or shepherd's pie that could be made with ingredients commonly available (ground beef, creamed corn, and potatoes - the creamed corn meant they didn't need to cook up a separate gravy).  Canadian railroad workers took the dish back home.


----------



## Nagol (Jan 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> What is a Timmy and why are is donuts so good?



Tim Horton was a hockey player who co-founded a donut shop in 1964 and it grew into the franchise we know today.



> IS donut code for his [redacted]?




No.  It is the primary product of the store.




> She was a loyalist? Man, she was old.



I would guess the war in question was WWII and the persecution referenced was against Asian Canadians.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> A bad analogy?




That and a tourist trap, yes.  And your airport sucks hard, bro.



> I annul it with my jury powers!




Yeah baby!  That's the stuff!  Set that murderer free cuz you don't like abortion law!



> You were asleep...




It happens.



> Did I say it was?




It was heavily implied, sir.



Umbran said:


> Not traditional Chinese, no.  The accepted history is that, while working on the railroads back in the 1800s, Chinese cooks came up with the dish as an easy facsimile of cottage pie or shepherd's pie that could be made with ingredients commonly available (ground beef, creamed corn, and potatoes - the creamed corn meant they didn't need to cook up a separate gravy).  Canadian railroad workers took the dish back home.




First, what I said was a joke ... party pooper.    Second, thanks for the history lesson.  Wait - I'm being serious.  That sort of thing really does interest me and I appreciate the opportunity.  It's the kind of minor detail that tends to stick in my brain.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> So your national dish is Chinese?  Where's that :rofl: emoticon ...




IIRC it's named so because it was served to Chinese railroad workers as it was cheap and nourishing. This story might be total bullcrap though.

(edit) didn't see that I wasn't at the end of the thread...

AR


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Nagol said:


> Tim Horton was a hockey player who co-founded a donut shop in 1964 and it grew into the franchise we know today.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It is the primary product of the store.



And the ti-morton that we mock cause people withtout taste or healthy habits go to. 





> I would guess the war in question was WWII and the persecution referenced was against Asian Canadians.



She moved up north, from Canada to Greenland?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> That and a tourist trap, yes.  And your airport sucks hard, bro.



Yup and yup. Who would want to come visite here aside from rubs?





> Yeah baby!  That's the stuff!  Set that murderer free cuz you don't like abortion law!



Exactly!





> It happens.



Yup. /smokes cigarette





> It was heavily implied, sir.



Nah, it's just the name of the dish. And the railroad origine is a theory, no evidence exist of it. 



First, what I said was a joke ... party pooper.    Second, thanks for the history lesson.  Wait - I'm being serious.  That sort of thing really does interest me and I appreciate the opportunity.  It's the kind of minor detail that tends to stick in my brain.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Yup and yup. Who would want to come visite here aside from rubs?




I have no idea why anyone would ever want to go there.



> Exactly!




*zip*



> Yup. /smokes cigarette




Sticky ...



> Nah, it's just the name of the dish. And the railroad origine is a theory, no evidence exist of it.




Lies!  You stole it from the Chinese like you stole your land from the Native Americans!


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I have no idea why anyone would ever want to go there.



People who want get jobs there. 



> *zip*



Zaaaaaaap!



> Sticky ...



And it's not sweat.



> Lies!  You stole it from the Chinese like you stole your land from the Native Americans!



I guess the corn was stolen from the Natives. But it is a version of sheperd pie. Is that Chinese?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 25, 2014)

goldomark said:


> She moved up north, from Canada to Greenland?




From Canada north to the US.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2014)

[MENTION=55961]goldomark[/MENTION], I see when you quote an ignored person, but not when The said ignored person posts any thing.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 25, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> From Canada north to the US.




Somewhere in British Columbia to Alaska? Or.... Southwestern Ontario into Michigan?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 25, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Somewhere in British Columbia to Alaska? Or.... Southwestern Ontario into Michigan?




Take a bridge from Windsor ...


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 25, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> From Canada north to the US.



Weird move. Both the US and Canada had camps during WWII.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 25, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Take a bridge from Windsor ...




Never have used the Ambassador. We came back from our road trip out West (all the way to Vancouver Island) via the Peace Bridge.


----------

